# Can Am Outside Corner Applicator



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm going to pick up some outside corner gear (roller, applicator) this week and was wonder if the Can Am applicator is any good or if the plastic ones are a must? I'm using the Can Am tube for the insides, but some say the outside app. is no good.

Sorry if this has been posted, can't seem to find the thread.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I use the can-am applicator, I'm use to it, but did not like the plastic heads (how they applied the mud)

If you can find the tapepro roller, grab that:thumbsup:, if not, then the can-am one is good also, works well on paper bead and vinyl bullnose:yes:


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

Sweet, thanks 2buck.


----------

